# Attempt at a "full dress" salmon fly



## yakdiver (Jul 12, 2008)

Alright, I have spent years trying to come up with the materials to attempt to tie full dress salmon flies. For those who haven't tried, it reads like a list of endangered species. Well, I found substitutes for some and broke the bank for the jungle cock and even the hooks. But, I finally came up with a somewhat respectable fly that I tied recently and just wanted to show it off. What do you think?


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

thats a nice looking fly. i hope it works just as good. i always giggle when i hear or say jungle cock. just the little kid coming out in me. hehehehehehe jungle cock. that is some expensive stuff.


----------



## ElJay (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice fly,and i hear you on the price of Jungle Cock. BTW:did you ever try that fly in salt water?


----------



## yakdiver (Jul 12, 2008)

Yeah, I chuckle a little bit when I say it too. To be honest, I have no intention of fishing with this fly. This one is strictly for decoration. I can tie much more effective flies a lot quicker and cheaper I'm sure.


----------



## bigpopper (Sep 11, 2008)

Vert cool lookin fly! :clap That's more motivation for me to get into tying. Tight lines to ya!


----------



## broglin (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice fly..They also have " artificial jungle cock' eyes to use on patterns especially when you are just learning to tie them....Nice Renzetti...


----------

